# Best fat burners?



## Iamnewhere123 (Sep 30, 2017)

Hi I'm relatively new here. Been trying to research best fat burners as I'm building and need to lose excess fat. Anyone got any advice on this?

Thanks


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

Cardio


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Iamnewhere123 said:


> Hi I'm relatively new here. Been trying to research best fat burners as I'm building and need to lose excess fat. Anyone got any advice on this?


 What sort of thing did you have in mind? What people usually mean by the term 'work' by increasing calories burned rather than directly targeting fat. As such they're totally pointless if you're deliberately eating in a calorie excess to gain muscle/weight.


----------



## StanleyHudson (Jul 11, 2017)

Iamnewhere123 said:


> Hi I'm relatively new here. Been trying to research best fat burners as I'm building and need to lose excess fat. Anyone got any advice on this?
> 
> Thanks


 Synedrex is a well known fat burner that will work just fine https://www.samedaysupplements.com/synedrex-by-metabolic-nutrition-45-caps.html


----------



## mlydon (Dec 4, 2014)

Diet and cardio


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Over the counter fat burning supplements can make a tiny (and I do mean tiny) difference to help burn fat but will only work in combination with a diet that is already putting you in a consistent calorie deficit.

If you are currently looking to build muscle as a main focus just stick with that and then consider a cut later - and while in your current gaining phase keep your calorie excess under control (no more than 300kcals over what you'd maintain current body weight on) to avoid gaining excess fat while you are muscle building.


----------



## jakes (Jun 1, 2017)

DNP, Sibutramine, T3/T4


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Caffeine

Yohimbine

DNP

Ephedrine

Clen

T3

^ Only ones that really work, to varying degrees. Do your research *thoroughly* before touching any of them.



StanleyHudson said:


> Synedrex is a well known fat burner that will work just fine https://www.samedaysupplements.com/synedrex-by-metabolic-nutrition-45-caps.html


 Pretty pricey for something that's only real proven active ingredients are caffeine and yohimbine, of which amounts you're taking are completely unclear. Yohimbine isn't to be f**ked about with either and you can guarantee, most people taking this don't realise the dangers. You'd save yourself a lot of money and potential aggro just buying caffeine pills and yohimbine seperately.


----------



## nbfootball65 (Nov 18, 2014)

Garcinia with Caffeine pills .

Cardio and Proper Diet.


----------



## billy76 (Mar 22, 2015)

T3, Clen, ECA won't make you loss fat if your eating to much mate.

How do I know been there tried it many of time. Just being honest here.

The only way to loss fat is sort your diet out & adding in some cardio will speed up the process.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

billy76 said:


> T3, Clen, ECA won't make you loss fat if your eating to much mate.
> 
> How do I know been there tried it many of time. Just being honest here.
> 
> The only way to loss fat is sort your diet out & adding in some cardio will speed up the process.


 You seem to misunderstand the point of them, mate. Fat burners increase your metabolic rate, for the most part, and in some cases put the body in a state more conducive to mobilising fat for energy. However, no matter how well your metabolism is firing, you still have a TDEE, and if you eat above it, you don't burn fat. The aim is to use them to boost your metabolic rate, and "prime" the body for burning fat, basically - so that you either have an easier time dropping weight on a diet due to being able to eat a little more, or to enable you to lose weight quicker on a certain amount of calories than without the fat burners.


----------



## billy76 (Mar 22, 2015)

That's what I ment.

Take as many drugs as you want but if you eat KFC & donner kebabs ever day it don't mean $h1t.


----------



## M'Lord Janoy Cresva (Oct 10, 2017)

Iamnewhere123 said:


> Hi I'm relatively new here. Been trying to research best fat burners as I'm building and need to lose excess fat. Anyone got any advice on this?
> 
> Thanks


 for long term cardio .. fasted cardio and diet baby

for some immediate help to get motivation try Animal Cuts.
Cut some water weight feeling lean maybe drop 2 inchs of waist.

Animal cuts..Its sick its piss its insulting... its awesome baby


----------



## Raposo (Mar 7, 2016)

Well, it depends on if you want to take roids or not

But I would say:

Diet (plus cardio)

dnp

clen, ephedrine or albutamol (in that order) plus caffeine

Yohimbina

T3, and T4. I am using 12.5 mcg T3 ED, but if you are quite big (or want to lose weight rapidly) use 50mcg T4 plus 25mcg T3 For me this is more than enough

Then you have another alternatives for example cardarine. ECGC... But I do not think they are very useful

I was reading about forselan it looks good http://www.forslean.com/ but I did not try yet


----------



## backdoorsmasher (Nov 1, 2017)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> Caffeine
> 
> Yohimbine
> 
> ...


 When i snort speed for studying i notice that I can go for days without thinking food. I have to force my self to eat. I also read it can help speed up weight loss with your metabolism.

I have never used drugs for weight loss, but speed is like caffeine but stronger imo. Speed does work for weight loss but I personally prefer to stay drug free, ever watched requiem for a dream? The mother used speed.


----------

